# FOUND BEAGLE ( needs home )



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i found a beagle sunday. left it in the woods. had a shock collar on it.
monday night after cold and rain and snow, i found him again,collar off, took him and kept him by the heater and fed and watered him. he was in the tent 10 hrs never peed or pooped, when he came out he peed...i recon hes house trained.

beagle was found sun-monday near bell hollow ridge in tar hollow state park near chilicothe ohio.

Keith 937-434-3205

would make a good rabbit dog, or family pet, but would prefer to find the owner


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

do you think someone else found him and stole the collar off of him?


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

good possibility, the guy i was with said it was about a $200 collar


----------

